# Projection Mapping - Hell House Cemetery



## bfrisan (3 mo ago)

Hi new to forum here!
Last I year started doing projection mapping for the holidays. Video is purchased from Jester Laughs.
Hope you enjoy!
Hell House Cemetery


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That dripping effect is really cool.


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

RoxyBlue said:


> That dripping effect is really cool.


I hafta agree with Roxy. The slime dripping effect is very cool. I always like houses that decorate with projections like that. Well done!

I have 2 things stopping me from trying it myself. First, projectors are expensive and I can't see fit to have one out in the yard unattended, even tho I have security cameras. Putting it out each afternoon and taking it in each night isn't appealing for me. Second and more importantly, I battle a street light directly across the street. Nuff said. 😁

Love the display!


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

I've considered it, but I really have nowhere I can put it. The yard is set up in such a way that there's no way to have a projector within a reasonable distance of the house.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! I love this idea! It's perfect!!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 22, 2016)

I own 3 projectors ..last year I bought a 350.00 for for 150.00..do u have any tips..I w like my monsters one playing to match my werewolf lights and my 10ft werewolf [email protected] can pm me if u like ..


----------



## Niitmaremaid (Apr 14, 2021)

bfrisan said:


> Hi new to forum here!
> Last I year started doing projection mapping for the holidays. Video is purchased from Jester Laughs.
> Hope you enjoy!
> Hell House Cemetery


Wow, this looks incredible! How bright are your projectors and where are you putting them? There’s no visible distortion and the mapping is amazing. My dad and I have done some projections but nothing like this. We buy used projectors on eBay and house them in raised “grave markers” to avoid the problem of taking them in and out. I don’t think our regular 3-4,000 lumen projectors would give that kind of coverage.


----------

